# DONATIONS FOR SHADOW



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, I know that we have all been touched deeply by the loss of sweet Shadow. Sadly now Leslie and her family are left with the bills - which are ridiculously high. I would like to set up a process for people to donate to Leslie to help with the costs.

Please not NOT feel obligated to participate if you do not want.
But if you would like to donate, please email me and I will give you an address to send your donations. You can reach me at [email protected] -jUST DELETE THE NOSPAM AND IT WILL GET TO ME, THIS IS TO AVOID ME GETTING SLAMMED WITH SPAM.

I have disussed this with Leslie and she is overjoyed with the outpouring of love and support that she received from everyone!

Laurie


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Hi everyone, I know that we have all been touched deeply by the loss of sweet Shadow. Sadly now Leslie and her family are left with the bills - which are ridiculously high. I would like to set up a process for people to donate to Leslie to help with the costs.
> 
> Please not NOT feel obligated to participate if you do not want.
> But if you would like to donate, please email me and I will give you an address to send your donations. You can reach me at [email protected]
> ...


This is a great idea. Leslie, can you set up a paypal account or do you have one?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> This is a great idea. Leslie, can you set up a paypal account or do you have one?


Yes! Paypal is the way to go!!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Very thoughtful of everyone...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie does not have a paypal account.

Anyone that wants to email me [email protected] can get the info on where to send donations. Thanks. please just delete the NO SPAM AND IT WILL GET TO ME, THIS WAY I DONT GET SLAMMED WITH SPAM.

Laurie


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for arranging this Laurie. I know my Hav's medical bills during her last months of illness were in the thousands, and she was never hospitalized nor had major surgery like Shadow. I can only imagine what Shadow's medical bills are. Leslie must be overwhelmed.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you Laurie for setting this up. It is just one more way we can help each other with our dogs.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks to all of you who have emailed me, as well as the nice comments below. I am happy to do this, if in some small way it helps Leslie as I cannot imagine what she is feeling, and how she makes it thru her day.

Just a reminder - [email protected] spam.net if anyone needs info. Just delete the no spam words. This way I wont get slammed with spam!

Laurie


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

*Donations for Shadow's medical expenses*

Hi Laurie,

Thanks for sending me the address as to where to send my donation. Do you know how much the total medical expenses were for Shadow? Have you gotton some respones yet from the members who want to donate?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you everyone who has contacted me about donations. Yes I have heard from wonderful people and Leslie will be so appreciative! If I understood correctly her bills are over $7000 - I cannot imagine being in that situation - so.......

Laurie



Thanks Lynn:wink:


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

*for Shadow*

For sometime I've just been lurking around this forum, not in not out. Then I started reading about Shadow and my heart became instantly connected. Connected because I last year lost my terrier rescue of 16 years and connected because of the outpouring of feelings from all of you.

The grief that followed my Lloyd's death was prolonged by the bills that just kept coming in. Each time, it would bring it all up again. I can't say that the grief went away went the bill was all gone, but it sure helped.

Now I have a Havanese rescue and here I am on this forum.

Laurief's generosity in starting up this opportunity to send a little money for Shadow is such a glowing example of the true depth of feeling of the people here on this forum.

My friends are all used to me hitting them up for money for a stray, or injured animal and it's gotten easy for me to do, and seems to be getting easier and easier for them to do.

So there, I jumped in. Thanks Laurief

Danak


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Danak to the forum!







I agree this is a very unique little "family". I have recently joined another forum for a completely different topic. I basically got "jumped" on the first day I posted by several of the long time members for something that they thought about me that was TOTALLY in left field! Anyway, I said that to just reaffirm the fact that this a wonderful place with wonderful people where you can chat and enjoy yourself but at the same time learn all about the incredible Havanese! Laurie, you can count me in on being a part of blessing Leslie and her family during this difficult time.....thank you for having your loving heart and being sensitive to the hurts and needs of others!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

*for Shadow*

Laurie thanks again for handling this. I'm having amazing results with my "dog friends" who will always chip in for another dog.

Guess I need to go back to the Introduce Yourself page and start in the right place.

Danak


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Danak! :welcome: to the forum!

I have been a part of a few internet communties, and _this one_ is by far the best group of people imagineable! 

Vicki, I can't imagine you being attacked for any reason! This forum must be leary of all new members? I have noticed on the bigger forums, where there is a need for 10+ moderators, they tend to get very *cliquey*! That is what I like about this place, there isn't the feel of "special cliques" of friends, even though there are many friendships here, they don't make the other people feel left out...know what I mean? 

I waited a few days to see if a Paypal acct.would be set up, but I think I'll go ahead and mail the contribution.

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is a staggering sum for Leslie and her family to be left with, on top of the trauma of Shadow's illness and loss. Thanks for organizing, Laurie.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I think it's a wonderful idea. The bills can be a never ending nightmare and to have medical bills rolling in month after month--after suffering such a loss is beyond what anyone should have to bear. Laurie, Thanks for starting this up. :thumb:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome Danak:welcome: 
Glad you could join us. Thank you for sharing your story. The large medical bills must cause a huge heartache. I hope that everyone that can contribute a little something will contact Laurie. 
.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome Danak.
This forum is a wonderful place to be. I'd say we're all addicted to it and a terrific addiction it is. 
As you've seen, Leslie's little Shadow became "our" Shadow and Leslie became our friend as she shared Shadow's brave struggle. 
I feel like I have a whole lot of friends here and so will you. I'm glad you jumped in!

Susan


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't know if this would fit, but I believe Shadow was fairly young. When we register our dogs with AKC, isn't there a 30 day free subscription to vet insurance with it? 
Does anyone know when he was registered? I'm hoping this helps.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan, thanks for that thought, I will mention it to Leslie. That would be a nice solution but.... I will let you guys know.
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan, Leslie never had a chance to register her - so sadly that wont work - but it was a great idea!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

YOU GUYS ARE GREAT!!!! YOU cannot believe the response that I have gotten from all of you - you all have very generous hearts! 
Upon a recommendation (thanks:wink: ) I am changing and editing previous posts about my email, apparently there are "people" out there who run thru places like this and pick up emails and then send spam - so here for anyone who wants to send a donation, contact me at 
[email protected] - then just take out the NOSPAM words and it will get to me. I am responding to each email personally so please be patient for a response as every time I turn my email on I have a ton of them, including things for work. Or you can always pm me here.

Thanks a million for all of your pledges!!!
Laurie


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Maybe I missed something....if we have paypal we can send it that way? If I decide to just mail it, if I include a nice card with it is that ok? Didn't know if you just wanted to just do the contribution.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie did not want to use paypal and asked that they be sent thru me. Sure - send a card, gift, whatever you want & I will be sending it to her weekly.
Laurie


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
This brings back such incredibly sad memories . I am so sorry to hear about Shadow . I have been off line for a while so I did not know of their loss ..
I lost my dog Asta last year and I do not even want to tell you what our bills were .. We did every thing he could - he was a fighter but unfortunately in the end it was too much for him and we lost him . It was a tragic event and that is why I cherish my two litttle guys so much .
I would love to participate and help her pay her bills I do not have paypal but maybe someone can private E mail with the best way to do this ..
Thanks


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I sent you a message this morning!! Just to let you all know I am getting a wonderful response to this and Leslie will be so shocked!! Thank you all again.:clap2:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> I don't know if this would fit, but I believe Shadow was fairly young. When we register our dogs with AKC, isn't there a 30 day free subscription to vet insurance with it?
> Does anyone know when he was registered? I'm hoping this helps.


Even is Leslie had insurance for Shadow, the condition most likely would not have been covered. Health insurances in most instances do not cover genetic and congenital problems.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Laurie,

So glad to here you are getting good response.  I mailed my check to you yesterday.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, Laurie
Please resend me the info for donations. With all the problems I am having with computers, it somehow got lost. Thanks.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks again for all the responses that you have sent with regard to Donations. You all are very generous people with great hearts!!
Laurie:grouphug: 
My wedding preparations are getting intense & probably will not be on much until Monday - but still feel free to email me and I will get back to you as soon as I can.
THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE!!


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Bumping this back up. In case anyone missed this and ready for a touching story, you can read about Shadow at this thread. Still pretty recent and so I thought worthy:
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1360
Yes, it's long, but you don't have to read every single one of our comments, of course.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wedding is over, 75 people who came for brunch stayed till 8:30, all my house guest finally left & I'm back on!! Thanks to all of you who have sent donations, I got a lot this weekend although did not open any, I will send Leslie a package tomorrow. Thanks again everyone!!
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks to all who have sent their donations for Shadow already. I will be sending a second package to her next week. I got an email from her Thanking everyone for being so generous, and I appreciate everyone helping out so much!!!
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just wanted to bump this up and to thank you all for the most recent donations!! I see that Leslie has been staying with us, in anticipation of her next HAV - I am so glad we could help her out!!! 
Laurie


----------

